# Questions about housing a rabbit



## stephyda (Apr 6, 2009)

I am new to this and I want to get a rabbit and im not sure what to do... I have seen all these people with bunnie houses out side with runs and they look great .... But are they out there all yr round? or do you bring them inside.... I thought of keeping in the house I have just have been reading to much and need some answers from real people.... thanks so much anything will help... Oh and its going to be a flemish giant...if that helps....thanks


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 6, 2009)

It depends on where you want to house your bunny. I house mine inside in a NIC cage, which is the organizational cubes that you get at Target (NIC stands for Neat Idea Cubes). I have a 3 panel by 2 panel cage with a dog pen, that i bought, attached to the front of it. Some people house thier rabbits in just a dog pen around thier cage, leaving thier cage inside the pen for the rabbit to go in and out as they please. You can make runs out of the NIC grids to put outside to have Supervised play time with the rabbits

I cant offer any information on housing outside as i have never housed mine outside but i sure someone in here would ba albe to help you with that.


----------



## anneq (Apr 6, 2009)

First a web-site for ideas on building a hutch (if you're inclined that way)
or hanging cages - if that can be managed where you live:

http://www.ephiny.net/handle.php
http://www.ephiny.net/hangingcages.php

I'd say it's most important to keep them sheltered from the elements (drafts and strong wind, direct sun and heavy rain/snow) - making sure the hutch/pen is predator-safe (foxes and raccoons can be VERY clever about getting into a hutch or pen)..making sure the rabbits cannot dig their way out (the females especially are champion diggers! trust me, mine has excellent tunnel excavation experience) and also some kind of shelter they can go into to feel safe (if you have hawks in your area, then that is something you need to take into consideration).
Both my adults Holland Lops are mostly outside housed, although they do have their time indoors - I would feel bad keeping one bunny outside for more than a couple hours..I really think one bunny relates to you as his 'family' and so should be treated as that -however they do enjoy outside time to dig and chew roots and basically be rabbits.
Make sure if you enclose a pen to not use chicken wire - rabbit CAN chew through it (my doe did) and injure themselves.
They will be more prone to picking up worms and other parasites, so take that into consideration.
I probably missed a bunch, but for now that's all I can think of.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 6, 2009)

I think housing inside is much better. I have heard of bunnies even here in WI where it barely gets above 90 in the summer that have suffered terribly in the heat. A NIC cage like Fran mentioned would probably be best for a big bunny like a flemmie.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 6, 2009)

It also depends on where you live and what your climate is like as to whether or not being outside or inside is best/matters.


----------



## stephyda (Apr 6, 2009)

I live in Upstate NY .... So thats another reason why im asking.... I saw people building these rabbit houses litterly with big screened in porches for them to play.... Shed size enclosures.... so my husbands a carpenter and can build this was wondering if its ok to have them out there.....and maybe bring them in when the weather gets bad...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Apr 6, 2009)

I would say a shed enclosure that is predator proof, and if you bring them in when it is cold or hot then i would say that is ok. My personal preference is for the rabbits to be inside. If i am not mistaken but i t hink that rabbits can succomb to the heat easier then the cold, not saying that they wouldnt sucomb to either. It doesnt have to be Extremly hot out for a rabbit to die from the heat. But as long as wheather is good and it is safe then you could have a rabbit outside for some time


----------



## anneq (Apr 6, 2009)

Oooh, if only my husband could build me a shed...no wait, what am I saying...I'd just keep more bunnys and then he'd need to build a bigger shed, and then...ad infinetum.

Rabbits are much more bothered by heat than cold (of course, they should be sheltered from any extreme cold and wet conditions).

Here's a web-site for an outdoor hutch (the guy built it himself and also lives in a part of the country where they do get extreme winter conditions).
I'm sure there are lots of good sites showing plans for a hutch...and I SO wish I would have taken wood-shop in high school:nod


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 6, 2009)

Another thing is that bringing them inside (like for really cold days) can actually be more stressful than keeping them outside. The rapid change in temperature can be a problem. Rabbits do do better in cold than heat, but even heat of 90degrees F can be deadly to a bunny, as I mentioned in my story above. I would assume that upstate NY has similar weather to WI--cold, snowy winters and medium-hot humid summers.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 7, 2009)

I hate to be a downer, but I would never recommend housing a Flemish Giant outside. Their hearts are just way too sensitive for that. As it stands, they generally don't live as long as other breeds, due to their hearts being weaker than most. 

I would just hate for you to bring your gorgeous sweetie home, and lost him/her quickly because of something simple scaring them (like seeing a bird, or being startled from a noise...it wouldn't have to be any actual danger, just _perceived _danger, if you know what I mean), and them having a heart attack from it.

I hate to be a kill-joy, but it is a genuine concern, and I would hate for someone to lose their sweetie from something preventable.

As far as indoor housing, free-roam in a bunny-proofed house is best for Flemish Giants, given that they require so much space due to their large size.

Hope that helps some!


----------



## stephyda (Apr 7, 2009)

If there hearts are weak is it bad idea to have one if I have a dog??? He barks at times when someone pulls in the drive way... I would be getting him or her at 8 or 9 wks would he just get used to it???


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, I think your bun would get used to it, if you got him young. 

Also, being careful of dog breed (that they're not a rabbit-hunting type of breed) ... what breed is your dog?


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 7, 2009)

I would not put a flemish giant outside. For one thing - they're very much "people" buns and I think the rabbit would get very lonesome. In addition - I agree that you just don't want to risk putting them outside where they can have sensitive hearts (depending upon the breeder and amount of inbreeding, etc).

Rabbits can be litter box trained and be free-roaming like a cat or dog in the house. We had an old black lab mix when we first had Tiny (we still have her) and they ignored each other pretty much. 

I wouldn't have a rabbit around a puppy though - been there - done that (even just recently) and I don't feel it is a good mix. It can work - if you are around most of the time...but I think the rabbit might not get enough playtime if you weren't there to supervise it.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 7, 2009)

My puppy Chiron is GREAT with the bunnies. He is wild and fiesty with the other dogs and our cat Pitten but he does not bother the bunnies. He even sometimes grooms them. He is about the size of Mousse only weighs more, he is 6 months old. It all depends on the dog. His mom and dad both have hunted rabbit, his mom hs hound in her, but he is great with them. Now, if he is loose and one gets loose Cindy has set he has chased them before but a rabbit should not be left alone with a dog/cat, anyway.


----------



## stephyda (Apr 8, 2009)

my dog is a springer spaniel hes a bird dog... hes been around kittens and just loves them very freindly doesnt do anything but smell them... I dont think he would have a prob. with a bunny... Im home all day so I would be around them 24/7 so that wont be a problem eathier...


----------



## Ninchen (Apr 8, 2009)

I would not put a single bunny outside. He d get lonley.

I have bonded pairs outside all year, they don t mind snow, but don t like hot summer days very much. (Summer nights are ok.)

A bonded outdoor pair needs much room, my pens/sheds are about 40 square feet.
You can not put outdoor rabbits inside for a playtime in winter!

But I also have two single rabbits inside, one is ill and lives in a cage and the other one lives with us like a cat, he is litter trained.

We have much more contact with the indoor buns, of course.
But all buns we ever had prefered to stay outside!
(They sit in front of the door to the garden, scratch at it and when they are allowed to go out, they never come in on their own again.)

I never had a rabbit, who was terrified by birds or cats,
they are much more afraid of being held by people and going to the vet!


----------

